# MIDlets und Strings



## Hagbard Celine (29. Dez 2007)

Hallo!

Ich versuche mich seit ein paar Tagen an der Programmierung von MIDlets...
Ich benutze NetBeans 6.0 und hab es gestern auch mal mit EclipseME versucht...

Anscheinend ist es normal das bei MIDlets die Split-Methode der Klasse String fehlt... ausserdem fehlen die StringTokenizer!?

Wie kann ich mit j2me Strings am sinnvollsten / einfachsten zerlegen... gibt es da eine spezielle Klasse für oder wie muss ich das ansellen? :bahnhof:

Freu mich auf eure Antworten! 

mfg || Hagbard


----------



## masta // thomas (29. Dez 2007)

String#substring() (+ String#indexOf())


----------



## Hagbard Celine (29. Dez 2007)

Okay danke erstmal.... ich werde das demnächst mal ausprobieren!
Wenn ichs nicht hinkriege meld ich mich nochmal  :wink:


----------



## MiMij (2. Jan 2008)

http://java.sun.com/javame/reference/apis/jsr118/index.html
Die Api von J2ME, dannw eisst du welche Methoden es gibt und welche net ^^


----------

